# Reasons for Anxiety and Depression (The Transition)(Part 3)



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

The Transition: If this is a Spiritual Process, why do we Feel Anxious and Depressed so Often......

by Celia Fenn

As a result of the previous articles I have written, many people contact me to express their feelings of being unable to cope with the intensity of feeling that moves through them. Quite often these feelings are negative, including anxiety and depression. People want to understand why, if this is a spiritual process, and we are indeed becoming Human Angels, why they suffer so much in this way.

Archangel Michael has once again asked me to share this information with you, and once again I need to thank my friend and teacher, David, for shared insights.

The First Key is FEELING
The key to understanding this is truly your feelings. When you enter this process, you undertake to clear away all the repressions and blocks that you have put in place since childhood to help you to cope with life. Often, as a child, you found life too painful, and you developed ways of blocking out these painful feelings. Which was a protective mechanism that helped you to survive. But, unfortunately, it also blocked out your ability to feel intensely, in positive ways as well.

This is why so many adults in the modern world are often so unfeeling and lacking in compassion. It is not because they are "bad" people, but more because they have adopted protective mechanisms that blunt their feelings and allow them to function in a difficult and often violent world.

When you enter into the transition, you undertake to open your HEART CHAKRA and allow ALL of your feelings through. The only way you can reach true Compassion and Unity Consciousness is to FEEL ALL YOUR FEELINGS.

When the Heart Chakra begins to open, people are often overwhelmed by the intensity of their own feelings, and also the intensity of the repressed feelings of others which they begin to pick up and feel as well.

So the first key to understanding and working with this energy is to acknowledge that what you are feeling is NORMAL, and that what you were feeling before was not.

You have agreed to allow yourself the full experience of Human/Angel feelings. This is a blessings, as you will come to realise. And there are ways of managing these intense feelings without allowing them to make life too uncomfortable.

The Second Key is PERCEPTION
The second key is Perception. And this is also the key to managing the intense feelings that move through you. How you PERCEIVE these feelings will make all the difference to how you experience them.

If, for example, you are suddenly feeling overwhelmed by feelings and energies, and this makes you anxious and depressed, ask yourself why you should feel this way? Why not feel elated and challenged? or inspired and happy? For, as science will tell you, feelings are nothing more than electro-magnetic energy that we translate in various ways according to OUR EXPERIENCE OF THAT FREQUENCY.

The answer probably lies in our childhoods, and the way in which we have come to create HABITS OF PERCEPTION that we need to release at this time.

When you were a chid, you were just learning to allow different frequencies to play through your body of this lifetime. But it may have seemed to you that every time you had a PEAK EXPERIENCE it was associated with anger, guilt and punishment, or other negative perceptions. Usually the child gets into trouble with its parents for doing things that are fun, that arouse it curiosity, but the parent's anxiety. So imagine a three year old who goes on an adventure, and disappears down the road to visit with the neighbours. Mother is distraught, and feels that she has been a bad parent, when she is eventually phoned by a neighbour to collect the child. The child's adventure changes to trauma when the anxious mother takes the child home and administers punishment which may range from the physical to the verbal and emotional.

But the child receives a mixed message - when I experience intense energies then I am likely to also experience negative reactions and repressions of that intensity by others. And so there is anger and sadness - the key elements of depression and anxiety disorders.

And the person may well carry these reaction and perception patterns into adult life. They may limit themselves and their feelings in order to avoid "punishment". And they may even begin to punish themselves when they allow themselves any form of exploratory peak experience. This is often what we call "sin", and have incorporated into our spiritual lives, together with concepts of punishment and guilt, where God takes over the role of the punishing parent.

So the PERCEPTUAL KEY is to understand that the anxiety and depression are very old habits of perception, relating to our childhoods, our spiritual culture, and even our past lives. And that we can CHOOSE to perceive intense energies in ways that are not associated with old patterns of anger and loss.

You may need help with your INNER CHILD WORK in order to identify where you make these choices, and why. And then help to begin making different choices.

THE CHOICE IS YOURS TO MAKE IN THE NOW. You can choose to experience these energies in positive ways - an adventure in FULL SPECTRUM FEELINGS.

And understand that at first you will have to work through and release old habits of perception before you can begin to perceive as an ANGEL. With JOY, ADVENTURE and FUN.

The Third Key is Creativity and Self-Expression
This intense energy that pours through the Heart Chakra is the energy of the Gold Ray. It is the loving and creative energy of the Source, the Creator. And it seeks its expression in creativity and self-expression.

Imagine that you have a frequency dial in front of you, and as this energy pours through, you can set the dial at any point you like. Pain, if you so choose, or creativity and pleasure, if you so choose.

But creativity does not arise by itself. We have to develop HABITS OF CREATIVITY and open channels for the expression of this creativity.

In the modern world, so few of us have habits of creativity and self-expression.

How many of us keep a journal, write down our feelings, write poems, paint pictures, take photographs, or in any way record the adventure of life.

When we begin to see life as an ADVENTURE OF CREATIVITY rather than as a journey of pain and tears, then we will want to find ways to record our creative perceptual moments.

And often you will find that in the process of recording these moments, you experience other moments of illumination, and that other doors open to more creativity and fun. And that you may want to share these with others.

And then you will realise that you have become a true CO-CREATOR of your own life. Together with Spirit, you are creating your own adventure.

You have become a HUMAN ANGLE.


----------

